# My new pup! (PICS ADDED!)



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Hello everyone! Bella and i just wanted to tell you we got our new pup! She is a beautiful dobie marked female smooth coat. I just love her, she is so so so tiny i cant believe it! It scares me a little but she will be ok. I had a bout with fleas but i got them cleared up and i am taking her to the vet in the a.m. to get her checked... Ill keep everyone updated! I am trying to add a picture but its too big... how do u make it smaller!?


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

i think the best thing is to host them on www.photobucket.com and then it says edit then it says 50% of pictures original then copy and paste the link and post it in the post. Cant wait to see the new pup!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

awww that's great news...looking forward to seeing the pics :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## amykate (Jul 6, 2005)

I can't wait to see her!

I use Photobucket, myself. It's very user friendly.


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Congratulations of the new puppy. I can't wait to see some pics.

Leslie


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

Hah! I finally got pictures!


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

She looks perfect


----------



## luvmydogs (May 13, 2005)

Oh she is cute as a button.

Leslie


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

Oh wow she really is tiny how old is she ? :wave:


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

they said she is 7 weeks, she doesnt look it at all! i didnt believe them but her teeth look very developed for a pup so small... I really was hesitant about getting her cuz she is young especially cuz bella is 10 weeks and more than twice her size...


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

wow yeah she is really young to be away from Momma but atleast she has bella


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

she's so cute!! i love her colors.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

she is beautiful


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

so cute x


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:shock: She is tiny and beautiful! I want to see tons of pictures of her!


----------



## Sachem (Jul 1, 2005)

What a cutie! I love her


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

She's a real cutie pie! She sure is tiny. How much does she weight?


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

We weighed her at the vet today and drumroll please..... ONE POUND EXACTLY! I am kind of worried because she is so small... bella is more than twice her size and its kind of scary watching them play. Bella just likes to swat at her with her paws like a kitty... i am going to clip her nails right now so she doesnt hurt the pup... how much did yours weigh when they were 7 weeks?


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

omg she is gorgeous!!!!!!


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awww...she is beautiful. I know you are in love with her already!!


----------



## ilovekeiki (Jun 16, 2005)

just another pic of her... enjoy!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

chiwi weighed a hair or 2 over one pound at that age. when i got her home (at 10 weeks)she had a full belly and weighed 1.6 (depending on the time of day and when she ate she would fluctuate for the next couple days between 1.3 and 1.6) i was a fanatic about weighing her the first month until she started gaining weight consistently lol everyone joked that i was going to give her an eating disroder with the scale trips hehehe....


----------



## Soon2bechiowner (Apr 25, 2005)

Very adorable, according to the chart she should be around 3 1/2 or a little under full grown. My cooper was 13 oz at 7 wks. You will get used to being careful.


----------



## Gweller26 (Jan 12, 2005)

She is very cute, Reminds me of Sadie when she was a baby
she was really tiny under 1 pound at 8 weeks..lol she is 7 months old now and about 3 1/2-4 lbs and still seems tiny..lol


----------



## LaVida (Jul 11, 2005)

OMG, she is so adorable and tiny. I wish I could have a puppy. I wonder what Vida would do with something that small? I thought Vida was tiny when we got her. She was 3 months and weighed 2.2 pounds. 

She is just so tiny. I definetly want to see a ton of more pictures.


----------



## IdahoJen (Jul 16, 2005)

ilovekeiki said:


> We weighed her at the vet today and drumroll please..... ONE POUND EXACTLY! I am kind of worried because she is so small... bella is more than twice her size and its kind of scary watching them play. Bella just likes to swat at her with her paws like a kitty... i am going to clip her nails right now so she doesnt hurt the pup... how much did yours weigh when they were 7 weeks?


My Ruby looks a lot like your pup...anyway she weighed 1lb 2 oz at five weeks and at 11 weeks is 1lb 10 oz..... this picture is at 11 weeks old...


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Awww...she's a little sweetheart!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

IdahoJen said:


> ilovekeiki said:
> 
> 
> > We weighed her at the vet today and drumroll please..... ONE POUND EXACTLY! I am kind of worried because she is so small... bella is more than twice her size and its kind of scary watching them play. Bella just likes to swat at her with her paws like a kitty... i am going to clip her nails right now so she doesnt hurt the pup... how much did yours weigh when they were 7 weeks?
> ...


I thought they looked like one another too! It's going to be fun watching them grow, seeing how much they change! :wink:


----------

